# ********* Today's Skipton Run Pictures and Video ***********



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi All

Just got back from the Skiption run - a big thanks to all that organised and took part - Sun Shining and a Hot day to boot... couldn't have asked more more really :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Took a few little video clips which I think sum things up nicely..

http://www.craig.thirkell.dsl.pipex.com/Skipton1.wmv

http://www.craig.thirkell.dsl.pipex.com/Skipton2.avi

http://www.craig.thirkell.dsl.pipex.com/Skipton3.avi

Have to say that I felt like moses, as I'm sure I parted as much water as the fella.

I know that there will be some good pics to follow so keep looking

Cheers and Speak soon,

Ragpot. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

nice vids m8! was a bit too dry out there today though, .... :roll:

BTW, did you have Sarah Cox as a navigator? 









Clogging up the Devonshire Arms car park









Clogging up the Devonshire Arms car park some more









After being told to leave by the managers, we made our way









if you wondered what I was doing sticking my arm out of the window.... 









Snooty managers - obviously not TT fans!









did anyone spot the Exige when we were leaving??









certain death-falls on the hills edge wouldnt slow BMX down!!









good scenery though - lovely weather aswell!









finally caught up!!









the ones that got away! (shortly after this shot was taken....well we wont go into that!)









half-way stop-off to catch up - again!!!









some small bridge somewhere 









stomach's rumbling, food was near! some of us were'nt - another pull-up!









unlucky fella - im not sure if he did manage to get out of there. He was getting further and further down the hill!!

ill make one of those video slideshow thingies again, but later tonight!

great day out - nice people, nice scenery, nice route (tnx DaveG!) - sun-tan lotion next time?!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> BTW, did you have Sarah Cox as a navigator?


dont pick on christopher columbus :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Ah Yes, Summer t'up Narth, What was Noah driving?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

who was the silver roadster that got stuck?

nice to meet some more people, did nem make it back ok ? his car wasnt quite right, prolly water logged


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

bmx said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, did you have Sarah Cox as a navigator?
> ...


As I recall ... Christopher Columbus sailed the seven seas where as we just ploughed through..... albeit apart from the long straight where I'm sure the car just glided over :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

My day just got worse and worse, it was wondeful to see all those tt's arrive at the devonshire arms, i waited till nearly 4pm at the cross keys parents getting bored. Not visted for 8 years and they chose this weekend would of been fine if it had been dry have never seen so much water

Sara


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here is a weather pic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










Here is a pic of one of the cars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

SaraG sorry we left you 

The TT in the grass needed the AA van to get it out    

Hope you all enjoyed it


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice pics

who's is the black one with slightly darker rear clusters?

also who's is the blue one, looks like it's got some sort of kit on?


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

We had a great meal in the cross keys waiting for you watching the near by fields flooding as we ate our meal

Sara


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice video's and pictures, just about sum up the conditions. Great route Dave, look forward to doing it in the dry with the sun out


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey up Obi Wan,

Get my milltek on next week with any luck...

Ill be back out to play when the weather sorts its act out... Cant get my car dirty you know 

I cant believe you animals subjected your cars to that today...

I was toying with the idea of joining you yesterday despite posting about not coming due to stone chips etc.... then this morning i got my ass out of bed for 5 mins... long enough to know it was a shite day that wasnt gonna improve.. .now way i was driving round t'hills in that.

Hope you all had a good day.... whilst those Videos are a nice idea they seem a little bit dull..... I Imagine they were to show that it was raining.... would have prefered to see video of you lot tearing up the road but anyway.

Great to see the pics of all those cars lined up - they look really good together and the sight of that alone may tempt me out next time.

If i get a spare minute or two i may plan a route myself and if you guys are up for it we will head out one sunday.... ill get my mom to talk to the big man upstairs in Church next week - ask him for some good weather and ill devise a route.....

Ill post up as I know more.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Absolutley gutted I missed out on this, but were in Wales at the horseshoe pass. Nevermind! Roll on the next event!

Top pics and vids... even a tank of a RS6 turned up :wink:

MikeyB


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Hey up Obi Wan,
> 
> Get my milltek on next week with any luck...
> 
> ...


Made the BeeHive run look like a picnic mate!!!! The water washed out all sorts of debris that could not be legislated for. Made for some very interesting situations............. chips were the least of the concerns but a great drive non the less


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

the dull video's were only to show what a swamp the NYM were turning into.... 

oh yes - and how stupid were were at playing "guess where the pot-holes are under all the water"...... hope eveyone made/s it home ok.

ps - anyone got a pick of Andy rolly-polly'ing down that hillside ? I just know someone would slip over in the mud - well done son :-*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice pics indeed, and the videos are cool just to let everyone else see just how wet it really was.

I've been home about an hour so it was easily a 3 hour drive home, mainly due to how wet the M1 was. My car is running fine now, I'm now pretty sure it was just the water on the Blueflame - I remember a posta week or so back about it not liking water. Gonna look into it a bit and see what can be done as it had me quite worried as some of you gathered.

I'm just gonna sort the pics and upload and I'll get them posted. Got a couple of good ones too.

Nick


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

first run out enjoyed it all,good route even though weather could have been kinder,nice people good food at pub .Nice pics+video.must give car a good clean tomorrow


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Interesting run today, didn't get out of 3rd gear the whole run!

Apologies for leaving halfway round I had to get back to Chester.

Hmmm cleaning the car....need a Swissol makeover asap :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks David and Julie for a great run and day out. Everything was just right: especially the weather - if you had diving gear :lol: :lol: 
I blame the rain that I managed to avoid the fly-over near Malham this time round :roll:

So when is the next run going to be?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

ragpot said:


> ps - anyone got a pick of Andy rolly-polly'ing down that hillside ? I just know someone would slip over in the mud - well done son :-*


  what ever do you mean?  :roll: :twisted:

_note to self: bring spare clothes next time :lol: _


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Nem said:


> My car is running fine now, I'm now pretty sure it was just the water on the Blueflame - I remember a posta week or so back about it not liking water. Gonna look into it a bit and see what can be done as it had me quite worried as some of you gathered.


Hi mate.

whats this with zausts and water... i am about to get a milltek put on and I too saw that post about zausts and water.... what problems did you have on the run in that rain....

Should i be concerned.... (no obiwan... no smart comments about me not coming out in the rain so no need to be worried  )


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, here with my pics...

On the run up from the M62 meet up...









Just after the point we got lost...









Really lost...









I think the road sign says it all...









I'm a little tea pot...









Backed up as far as you can see...









2 more steps was Andy's downfall... 









I have to say there were some stunning views...









Yet another random building in the middle of nowhere...









The whole pack in front of me...









And off we go again...









Even the more normal roads were flooded on the sides...









Waiting to get onto the A59...









Still waiting...









Trying to get us in the Cross Keys car park...









That parking at the bottom is a bit out the way mate... 









My car still looking clean after all that, and the 8 hours cleaning the day before!









More car park shots...









And more...









Oooops...









More beauty shots...









Even the planks didn't help, the AA is on the way...









Is that dirt on the back bumper Mr The-Box, is that allowed? 









Thanks all for a stunning meet, I did have a good day out for certain. If I have one criticism it wold be the general speed of the lead runners. I know we all had maps but being that far out in nowhere basically it's abit daunting to get left behind. I, and some others were touching 3 figures trying to keep up at some points which is just not safe and would have been helped by the front runners holding back a bit.

But anyway, was cool to put yet more faces to forum names. The pics definatly show how good a route it was.

Nick


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Just for the record .................. we Scots did NOT bring the wet stuff with us!!!!!

It was great to put names to faces and of course meet some OLD ( :lol: :wink friends :twisted: - however, maybe we should mention that there should be a kit list for your runs dave ............................ something along the lines of waders and tow-rope are compulsory :? :wink:

We have got some good video and pics but will post them later, too knackered :?

Jackie ~ staying in plesurable peebles tonight :wink:

Hev & John
x


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for organising, David and Julie. Great route  I've never driven those roads in flood before - the opportunity has been there, but strangely I've not taken it up ;-)

This thread got going early! Several of us were still in the Cross Keys at 8 

For anyone interested in where they went, or rather, where David's intended route, and about half of the group, went (i.e. missing out Malham Cove....), the map pic immediately below is a Google Earth link to my recorded trace of the route from this afternoon. So, click here or on the map to go to the zoomable route.

The rest is some wet photos....

Looking forward to the next one when it's tropical / balmy / anything but wet! 8)

Mike



Below - lining up to leave the hotel










The full lineup, minus Papaya Orange, stopped just above the oncoming irate people carrier driver...










Below - great place to meet several cars










The next two are just beyond Ribblehead viaduct, to prove that we went on some roads more than one car wide.... 



















And finally, a little more water on the road, after the rain had eased off.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are a few more pics taken on my mobile:








Had been thinking nobody was turning up but then the convoy suddenly arrives..









.. and promptly turns round..









.. in favour of forming an orderly blockage..









.. and having a friendly chat before being asked to vacate the car park by the management!









Let's form an orderley queue..









.. and snake down this hill testing out our handbrakes!

Excellent fun even if it was wet - my first event - brilliant meeting everyone and seeing the grins of amused bystanders as we paddled past - must do it again


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks a lot better than a day at work


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> The next two are just beyond Ribblehead viaduct, to prove that we went on some roads more than one car wide....


this was the best road of the route - really managed to floor it here! That poor Focus driver must have wondered what was going on "...zoom...zoom...zoom...zoom...zoom...zoom...zoom...zoom...zoom...zoom....etc..." :lol:


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I enjoyed that road just flat out all the way 

Thanks to all the organisers, was a great day out, looking foward to the next one hopefully soon! :wink:

All though it was bouncing down with rain it was different. Definately an expierence!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning

Just when I thought I knew everything about my TT, I now discover that it can SWIM, RIDE SUBMERGED POT HOLES, 
AND BRAKE TO A STANDSTILL UNDER WATER. 8) All in all, a great day of discovery; not to mention all the good company. 
Four hours of nonstop lively chatter about cars et al in the Cross Keys pub. Brilliant.  My thanks to David and all the people who made it possible. 
I think weâ€™ve used up all the available water so the next cruise should be dry.

My only contribution to the photo shoot. 










The helicopter pad at the Devonshire Arms Country House Hotel.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Thats a Tarts Helicopter!

Really men fly Hughies!

Anyway, As I was locked away in a classroom it looked like you all waded around my manor with a few grins here an there! Well done, I say! Looks like a fun trip.

btw, Who was in the grey 55 plate TT (v6?) that was last to leave. I got there at 18:45pm and came in twice. once to find you and then again to use the Loo. I was the confused black fella in combats and black short sleave shirt.

Sorry to have missed you.there's always next time...

Loz


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Loz180 said:


> btw, Who was in the grey 55 plate TT (v6?) that was last to leave. I got there at 18:45pm and came in twice. once to find you and then again to use the Loo. I was the confused black fella in combats and black short sleave shirt.
> 
> Sorry to have missed you.there's always next time...
> 
> Loz


that will have been MikeyG i think he was there until 8!!!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > The next two are just beyond Ribblehead viaduct, to prove that we went on some roads more than one car wide....
> ...


Aahhh......yes, fine road isn't it! Given that my house is at one end of that road, and Ribblehead is at the other, that explains why my sig pic is of Ribblehead


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> The helicopter pad at the Devonshire Arms Country House Hotel.


Joe! You can't post photos with no rain in them - people will think it didn't rain all day or something !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Is it true David, your trading the car in for a roadster...............?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > btw, Who was in the grey 55 plate TT (v6?) that was last to leave. I got there at 18:45pm and came in twice. once to find you and then again to use the Loo. I was the confused black fella in combats and black short sleave shirt.
> ...


Yep - that was my car parked out the front on that nice, hard, non-slippy tarmac - the benefits of shepherding the rear of the group, and arriving when the mud-pit car park was full 

You should have seen two TTs out the back as well. Joe(TTCool)/Judy, John-H and I were still there, in the big, open bit of the Cross Keys in the furthest corner, 'til 8. Sorry we missed you :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I missed you Loz  .


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Gutted not to have met you all. particularly Joe and John. I did check the back car park and saw no other TTs. there was a silver CLK, Grey A3 I think.

When I walked in I asked the short manager if he had just fed a load of people in TT's and he grinned and said yes but they had all left. I figured the grey one must just have been local. Blumin' chased all the way over from Liverpool, too! Go on, get your Violins out..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Loz180 said:


> Go on, get your Violins out..


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Loz180 said:



> Gutted not to have met you all. particularly Joe and John. I did check the back car park and saw no other TTs. there was a silver CLK, Grey A3 I think.
> 
> When I walked in I asked the short manager if he had just fed a load of people in TT's and he grinned and said yes but they had all left. I figured the grey one must just have been local. Blumin' chased all the way over from Liverpool, too! Go on, get your Violins out..


Joe and John were parked in the overflow car park, aka field, at the back :-(


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

cool pics again

so who's is the black one with the oz superleggera's?

and the blue kitted one?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

p1tse said:


> cool pics again
> 
> so who's is the black one with the oz superleggera's?
> 
> and the blue kitted one?


the black one is obiwan's TT and the blue one is hemTT i think...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent piccies, all


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep blue one is me. :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

hemTT said:


> Yep blue one is me. :wink:


i was confused for a sec as your sig pic needs updating mate


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi bmx,

Yeah i know about my sig pic, but thats how my car looked untill saturday when i did the other stuff.

Ill get it updated asap.

p.s. did yoiu make it on time to pick up your daughter?

:wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

yeh mate only 10 mins late. got stuck in a big jam on the a65 just down from the keys pub, the road was well flooded. did you go that way?


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

close one!

I got back to bradford going the other way through skipton then A58.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

p1tse said:


> cool pics again
> 
> so who's is the black one with the oz superleggera's?
> 
> and the blue kitted one?


Black one is mine


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Obi's is the one with the APR exhaust you feel inside your heart....

It sounds the mutts twitcher..... I was sat a fair way behind him and I could feel it feeding back through my throttle peddle.

Use the force Luke !....

Typical the weather is nice today after you lot got your speedos on to go out yesterday

8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Obi's is the one with the APR exhaust you feel inside your heart....
> 
> It sounds the mutts twitcher..... I was sat a fair way behind him and I could feel it feeding back through my throttle peddle.
> 
> ...


Earplugs at the ready, they work even when the force is not so strong :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hemTT said:


> Hi bmx,
> 
> Yeah i know about my sig pic, but thats how my car looked untill saturday when i did the other stuff.
> 
> ...


wicked. would like to see more pics, and which kit is that reiger? and is it all round?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > cool pics again
> ...


nice one, i like the rear lights, goes with black.
also what size are the oz wheels and what tyre size? 
do you have more pics?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)




----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

c'mon then, you'll have to explain how they silver roadster got so far down that field that iti couldn't get back.

We're waiting....

Ps. saying "it's not a quattro" will not be considered a worthy response.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Loz180 said:


> c'mon then, you'll have to explain how they silver roadster got so far down that field that iti couldn't get back.
> 
> We're waiting....
> 
> Ps. saying "it's not a quattro" will not be considered a worthy response.


It was a quattro, all 4 wheels were spinning at once, was quite a sight indeed 

He went down as we all entered the car park but found there was no more space, tried to turn round and got stuck, the more he tried to turn round or move anywhere the more he slid back down the hill.

Ended up giving up before he slid into the fence or down the enbankment and had to call the AA to pull him out.

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it was sticky soft mud which clogged up his road tyre grooves until the tyres appeared completely smooth. Looked like spinning potters wheels. No grip whatsoever. Chunkier grip would probably have been OK.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

and none of the kind folk in the pub had a rope to attach to the towing eye in the front grille?

No wonder people say britain ain't hospitable! 

I'd have thought a team effort would have had him out in no time. mind you, I love off roading so I'm used to digging out or being dug out... 








Now thats what I call bad parking!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Back home in sunny (and dry :wink: ) Scotland!

Must have been one of the "dampest" meets we've been on..but what fun! We thoroughly enjoyed ourselves, great to see a few new faces, just seemed too little time to have a natter - next time perhaps 

Dave and Julie - wonderful hospitality as usual; thanks guys - you're stars :-* 
Flip flops - T- shirts and shorts for Scotland at the w/e :wink:

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

Wish I could have joined you, but I was getting wet riding my bike in the same area, I was at Ribblehead at 10:30 then went up to Sedbergh, heading to a meet at Hartside Penrith, but the water got the better of me so I headed down to Kirby lonsdale and home
hit a flood at 50 mph and the bow-wave went right over the screen and soaked me 

Great pictures by the way, but where's the group shot of the members


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Britch wants a group shot of your Members??

What kind of Website is this turning to :?

:twisted:

Sorry, just had first drink of the day... (need more quickly. ...)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Loz180 said:


> c'mon then, you'll have to explain how they silver roadster got so far down that field that iti couldn't get back.
> 
> We're waiting....
> 
> Ps. saying "it's not a quattro" will not be considered a worthy response.


It was Steve's car, yes it is a Quattro and no it could not get back under its own drive.......... Steve was being a gentleman and making sure he did not block anybody in because he was only staying for a drink and not a meal................. he managed not to block anybody in, but not in the way he planned to!!

AA van had to pull it out in the end, thankfully the only thing damaged was Steve's pride and the myth that TT's are 4 wheel drive :lol: :lol: :lol: (Sorry Steve).

AA did a great job as did all of us onlookers, laughing in moral support, that is until the backend got within about 6" of going down the 6:1 embankment immediately behind the fence.

All's well that ends well


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Loz180 said:


> and none of the kind folk in the pub had a rope to attach to the towing eye in the front grille?
> 
> No wonder people say britain ain't hospitable!
> 
> ...


I asked the landlord if he had a rope? he grinned from ear to ear when he said............. "no rope lad, but give it three weeks to dry off and it will come out on its own, we have spare rooms if he wants one :lol: "


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Dave & Julie for the effort you put in organising a great route, our first TT run, shame about the weather, proves my top is watertight! Only trouble is I will have to get my 150 remap to keep up with the front runners.

GB


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

p1tse said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


Thanks, for the comments, the OZ wheels are 18", Tyres Michellin Pilot Sport II, 225 x 18 x 35 ZR

Short of pictures but will be doing some when the weather improves


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Graham Barlow said:


> Thanks Dave & Julie for the effort you put in organising a great route, our first TT run, shame about the weather, proves my top is watertight! Only trouble is I will have to get my 150 remap to keep up with the front runners.
> 
> GB


Nice to see you make it through with no incidents, a real baptism for your first run


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like you all had a fun meet. I was stuck in Greece with work. Hard life but someone has to do it :wink:

Looking forward to the next meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > and none of the kind folk in the pub had a rope to attach to the towing eye in the front grille?
> ...


That's funny :lol: . I did try to push him out a few times and we did go forwards a few feet at one point but we also went sideways towards the fence at every attempt so gave up in the end as it was getting a bit dodgey.

I wished I'd thought on and given you my phone number Loz - if I knew you were on your way we'd have waited. What a shame and you came all that way too! Must make the next one :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like everyone enjoyed it then! - so when is the next one Dave? Same route? 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Looks like everyone enjoyed it then! - so when is the next one Dave? Same route? 8)


this weekend ..................... just a little bit north :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like everyone enjoyed it then! - so when is the next one Dave? Same route? 8)
> ...


just a little bit north.......... :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Looks like everyone enjoyed it then! - so when is the next one Dave? Same route? 8)


I need to take a look at Mikeyg's new routes     or the same  but with that amount of cars we need less single tracks ,, the other drives i have done on that route have been @ 11 cars so not to bad on the single roads ,,,

Looks like most peeps enjoyed it , sorry to those that did not  

Will probably do a southport run again ,,[soon]

Looks like we need a new meeting place :x :x more of a public car park :lol: :lol:

Hev 
Hope you had a pleasurable night in Peebles on Sunday ,,, see ya on Saturday :-* :-*


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

The 'first' new route I sent you is similar scenery without single-track stuff and much more of the type of thing AndyRoo-TT liked (that's big curves, two-lane road, rather than slippery, grassy slope  )

There's a very under-used public car park in Ingleton which would take loads of cars at pretty much any time (famous last words!).


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> The 'first' new route I sent you is similar scenery without single-track stuff and much more of the type of thing AndyRoo-TT liked (that's big curves, two-lane road, rather than slippery, grassy slope  )
> 
> There's a very under-used public car park in Ingleton which would take loads of cars at pretty much any time (famous last words!).


Hey 
Mikey    not checked them out yet


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi guys,

what sort of MPG did you get on the run.

I got 28mpg which was rather surprising.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

About 22 - which is not bad considering the conditions.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I got about 14mpg, I never got out of 3rd!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

omen666 said:


> I got about 14mpg, I never got out of 3rd!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh, to have such deep pockets... 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> and none of the kind folk in the pub had a rope to attach to the towing eye in the front grille?


Unfortunately my tow rope was too short and they wouldn't try to put the exercise mat under the wheels. But anyway, he got unstuck in the end


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > and none of the kind folk in the pub had a rope to attach to the towing eye in the front grille?
> ...


Forgot to check, did we put your rope back?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Loz180 said:
> ...


I got it and I washed it as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

MikeyG said:


>


excellent Google Earth attachment Mikey [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks - it's such a good toy when combined with a GPS isn't it  It'd be interesting to see where the 'Malham group' went, if anyone has a GPS trace they can upload to Google Earth from that little excursion :?: ;-) (Pleasing that the graphic still works as a link if you click on it too.) 8)

I hope you appreciated that I marked the spot where you had the close encounter with the mud Andy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> I hope you appreciated that I marked the spot where you had the close encounter with the mud Andy :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Graham Barlow said:


> Only trouble is I will have to get my 150 remap to keep up with the front runners.


I was hot on Dave's exhaust for the majority of the run with my 150 horses 

Just goes to show, it takes a woman's touch ........................ :wink: 8) :lol: :-*

Hev x


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

...or a touched woman :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Loz180 said:


> ...or a touched woman :twisted: :lol:












Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Graham Barlow said:
> 
> 
> > Only trouble is I will have to get my 150 remap to keep up with the front runners.
> ...


Not to mention an overheated gearbox :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Not to mention an overheated gearbox :lol:


easily cooled down by the puddles (or rivers) in the roads tho!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Graham Barlow said:


> Thanks Dave & Julie for the effort you put in organising a great route, our first TT run, shame about the weather, proves my top is watertight! Only trouble is I will have to get my 150 remap to keep up with the front runners.
> 
> GB


Graham, Dani's having a Beehive run in May........ check it out. Similar views hopefully less water


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Graham Barlow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave & Julie for the effort you put in organising a great route, our first TT run, shame about the weather, proves my top is watertight! Only trouble is I will have to get my 150 remap to keep up with the front runners.
> ...


I have already arranged for sunshine on the day [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good. The contrast will provide variety. Being a Cheshire Cat - I'm smiling in anticipation :wink: Is there a nice pub at the end of it?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

John-H said:


> Good. The contrast will provide variety. Being a Cheshire Cat - I'm smiling in anticipation :wink: Is there a nice pub at the end of it?


Check out the thread, its the Beehive, great food

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60360

Hope to see you there


----------

